# Probably a Stupid Question About Berlin String Installation Size...



## PaulieDC (Sep 13, 2021)

The OT webpage for Berlin Strings says:


129 GB of samples in NCW format (268 GB uncompressed)

I automatically concluded that the download was 129GB and would expand to 268GB upon installation. But my BS and BB folders are the compressed size. Does that size declaration actually mean "129GB is the space it takes up since it's been compressed in NCW format otherwise it'd be 268GB but our player works with the compressed files in Kontakt"?


----------



## Technostica (Sep 13, 2021)

I would think so.


----------

